# D21 fuel and temp guage problem



## gvw (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a 1990 Nissan D21 and my fuel and temperature gauge just recently went out. I'm in the process of just trying to figure out what is wrong and it seems most consensus leads to the *voltage regulator*, (which controls these two gauges from the look in the schematic) being the problem. 

I recently talked to my local Nissan dealer and they mentioned that it could be a part called the *Unified Meter*. Seems like most say it is the *voltage regulator*. At least the *voltage regulator* isn't to much, about $60 here locally, but I'm sure it will be a pain in the arse to get to behind the instrument cluster.

Any other advice from the Nissan experts around here. 


Thanks,
Glen


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't recall seeing unified meters in Nissans until the very late 90's or early 2000's. Your HBody should have a I/P voltage regulator attached to the back of the instrument cluster that is most likely your problem. Nissan used two differant brands, so you may want to remove the cluster to identify the one you need. Either will work the gauges, but one make has shorter wires than the other so it's best to order the correct one. The cluster isn't too bad to remove. Remove the finisher around the cluster to access the four screws that hold the cluster assy. to the dash. Remove those screws, pull out slightly, unscrew the speedo cable from the back of the cluster, pull out far enough to unplug the harness and out she goes.


----------

